# TuRBo edges with UB buffer



## JeffDelucia (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey guys I'm interested in learning TuRBo for blind edges. I was looked at various tutorials but all the ones I could find used UF as buffer. When I solve 3x3 speed I use U perms that cycle UB UR UL and UB UL UR not UF UL UR and UF UR UL. So for me cycling with UB instead of UF is more natural. I tried to generate my own algs for these cases but I didn't get very far without having trouble with cube explorer again. So heres what I have:

UR -> UL R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2

UL -> UR R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

LU -> UR M' U' M U2 M' U' M

RU -> UL M' U M U2 M' U M

I still need algorithms for the other 4 cases and was wondering if you guys could help me out.

Thanks

-Jeff


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 31, 2010)

What's the trouble with Cube Explorer?
I don't blindsolve, but I know how to use CE.


----------



## iRiLLL (Jul 31, 2010)

U - r' U' R U M' U' R' U R - U'

U - R' U' R U M U' R' U r - U'

U' - l U L' U' M' U L U' L' - U

U' - L U L' U' M U L U' l' - U


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 31, 2010)

y r U R' U' M U R U' R'
y R U R' U' M' U R U' r

and their inverses/mirrors


----------

